# New CC Catalog



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Got my new Catfish Connection Catalog today...they have them new Shakespeare Rods in there 12.60$ Also some Ugly Stick Catfish Combos...Lots of new reels as well!!!

Anyone else get the new catalog?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Where do I sign up for the mailing list, so that I can get a catalog?!?!?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I spent enough there last year, I figured id be the first in the state to get mine, I guess there were more worthy customers out there, ha ha. If I dont see mine in a few days, Ill be giving them a call, I just got an order 2 weeks ago from there so they must not have had the new ones out yet.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont' know Mark.... after as many rods that I bought there last year, not to mention the $400 in reels, I may give you a run for your money. I jsut spent $50 in terminal tackle from there. I still dont have a new catalog yet. In fact, this is the only time that my order has taken a week or longer to get here. I tried calling John today, but they are closed for New Years. I can honestly say that I am glas they (CC) are in IL and not OH. I'm sure I'd spend even MORE if the store was closer and I could go in and shop at the store!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Flathunter spends more $ @ CC on cast nets alone than all of us put together!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Im sure you and Jack outspent me there but I think I had 6-7 orders last year all between 50-150 bucks each. Tons of smaller things, havent done the reels or rods yet. I have a $50 dollar gift card for there which is why i am waiting for the catalog. Its burning a whole in my pocket.... 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI: I called today and found out that CC is out of 8/0 Gama Oct Circles, that's why my order has been a little delayed. I figured I'd pass on the info in case any other catguys orders some around Christmas.


----------

